# "Unable to cache bundle"-Fehler bei Apache Karaf



## pkm (17. Apr 2020)

Ich bin gerade dabei, mich in OSGI in Verbindung mit karaf und felix einzuarbeiten. Karaf konnte ich problemlos installieren und starten. Ich habe nun mit mvn clean install ein Mavenprojekt unter Eclipse installiert (BUILD SUCCESS), welches ih strikt nach folgendem Tutorium gebaut habe: https://www.baeldung.com/osgi

Problem dabei ist, dass die Ausführung folgenden Befehls "karaf@root> bundle:install mvn:com.baeldung/osgi-intro-sample-activator/1.0-SNAPSHOT" nicht von Erfolg gekrönt ist. Es heißt nämlich: 



> Error installing bundles:
> Unable to install bundle mvn:com.baeldung/osgi-intro-sample-activator/1.0-SNAPSHOT: org.osgi.framework.BundleException: unable to cache bundle:
> mvn:com.baeldung/osgi-intro-sample-activator/1.0-SNAPSHOT



Nun habe ich hier mal recherchiert: https://stackoverflow.com/questions...mework-bundleexception-unable-to-cache-bundle

Ich habe
<Private-Package>com.baeldung.osgi.sample.activator</Private-Package> entfernt, dann clean install: Derselbe Fehler.

<Private-Package>com.baeldung.osgi.sample.activator</Private-Package> in "Public-Package" umgewandelt, dann clean install: Derselbe Fehler.

Hat jemand hier eine Idee, was das sein könnte?

Hier habe ich noch etwas gefunden:








						Unable to cache bundle exception with Apache felix…
					

Unable to cache bundle exception with Apache felix… If you have an issue getting Felix to load bundles properly, and encounter this error, make sure your file: variable doesn’t contain …




					isatools.wordpress.com
				




..aber was meint der Typ mit "make sure your file: variable doesn’t contain any spaces in it", was ist das für eine Variable?


----------

